# Turbo...MF 165/ Cockshutt 1850/David Brown 995



## travisarm (Oct 17, 2015)

Has anyone experience with putting a turbo on either a MF 165 a Cockshutt 1850 or a Case David Brown 995. If so what kind of set up did you run? How much boost? After cooled? How did the rest of machine handle it? The Massey is a Perkins diesel and the Cockshutt I'm told may be a wakeshaw diesel but that I'm not sure of. Just thinking about a project to play around with. Thinking a turbo at around 5-10lbs would help out nicely with a snow blower! Thanks in advance.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm working on a DB 995, resealing the inj. pump. The customer was RAVING about how much power it has & that he didn't want me turning it up.. Said it will out pull any of his JD on the property.. he said he has to use IT to pull the JD's out of the mud when they get stuck.. where the 995 will go right thru it..
The Perkins wont like the "extra" air & fuel.. BUT the Walkin Dog, with a simple 10-15% fuel bump will probably wake it up ALOT.. no need for a turbo.. 
Good luck w/ whatever you decide..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The MF 165 diesel is a Perkins 3.3 or 3.5 liter 4 cyl engine, and the Cockshutt diesel is a Perkins 5.8 6 cyl engine. Both those series Perkins engines tend to break the crankshaft at the flywheel flange when the power is raised with a turbo.

If you can score a Massey Ferguson with the same 6 cylinder 5.8 diesel from Perkins, it came with a turbo and has lowered compression to handle the turbo boost efficiently. That engine has a better crankshaft that will accommodate the boost of the turbo.

The David Brown is of an age that the best solution is to put in updated injectors and have a fuel injection pump rebuild with timing set to utilize the diesel fuels of today. 

If you want a medium sized play tractor, look for a Case with the 5.9 liter Cummins and it can be cranked up to well over 650 horses and still live. Over 1,000 HP if you have enough checkbook and do not mind the transmission repairs. Also a lot of how to information on the Cummins diesel websites on how to do the upgrades on those with mechanical fuel injection. Makes for an impressive toy as long as one is careful not to walk them on the back wheels and snap something in the drive train.


----------



## travisarm (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for the insight. Sounds like my plans are risky. Being the 165 runs like a top and the 1850 has a seized engine at the moment that may be the one I end up playing with. A person should be able to buy a beefed up crank to handle the power. Something with a shorter throw maybe would help and allow more boost if I'm thinking correctly. Of course making for harder starting though. What are your thoughts? I want to stick with the 1850 vs Case as it was my grandfathers from new. When he passed I was told it needed a clutch. Sadly the rain cap was open for years and the engine seized. He had two of them but this one I want to bring life to and restore. I remember riding in the fender of that tractor as a kid pulling two seeders. The pump was turned up on it I'm told that would make the muffler glow red. Lol my uncle liked the power as do I. Thanks again though.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The turbo versions of the 6 cylinder diesel Perkins of that era used a different set of pistons with lower compression. 

If you are serious about turbocharging the very first order of business is to install a pyrometer before the turbo in the exhaust manifold. Then as you set the fueling rate and turbo pressure you want to be sure the exhaust gas temperatures (EGT) never exceed 1,250 degrees F, or you will melt the pistons.

There are other considerations too, such as never allowing the tractor to work hard and run high EGT, over 950 degrees F, and then allow it to coast to a stop without continuing to keep the throttle open to avoid thermal shock to the valve seats and valves.

For the exhaust muffler to turn red the EGT would have to be very near the catastrophic 1,250 F, as steel does not glow until it reaches 1,112 degrees. 

As a general rule if the injection pump being set to a fueling level high enough to generate as much heat as required to turn the exhaust system red, then starting the engine will make a considerable amount of white smoke until it comes up to full operating temperature, the pistons fully expand and the compression reaches the rated pressure (diesel engine pistons are cam ground to allow expansion as they heat), then it will bellow black smoke every time the governor richens the injection pump's fueling rate to compensate for increased load.

That is not efficient, and with today's commercial fuel blends, which are no where near what these engines were intended to operate with back in the day, they generate tremendous amounts of carcinogens from partially burned chemicals and petroleum in the fuel.

You will see uninformed or misinformed owners of diesel pickups setting them up to do what is commonly called "rolling coal," that is not just environmentally irresponsible, it creates extremely hazardous chemicals that are dangerous to our lungs. Back prior to 2007 and the latest diesel reformulations, that was a nuisance more than a hazard, but with the exotic alcohols and detergent additives in today's diesel blends in the US it is extraordinarily hazardous.

My serious recommendation is to rebuilt the old girl, set the pump up just enough to be efficient with today's lighter diesel blends, put in injectors rebuilt to today's standards, and enjoy the tractor.

I am not an environmentalist whacko, just aware of today's diesel fuel blends and the problems they create when over fueling and forced air induction for power beyond an engine's design parameters.


----------

